# Dewormer for pregnant goats



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

What dewormer is safe for pregnant goats?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What parasites are you worming for?


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> What parasites are you worming for?


I just deworm for preventing worms and I usually use safe guard but I havnt used it on her since October because she's pregnant and I was told it's not ok to use in pregnant goats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Safeguard is fine to use for pregnant goats. Dose should be 1cc per 10 lbs or 3 times the horse dosage. But you do know that it really doesn't work on many parasites.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Safeguard is fine for pregnant goats but probably not even worth your trouble.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The very best wormer to use during pregnancy is none at all. Anything that you give can have repercussions on the fetus. 

Worming to prevent is almost never the best course of action for goats. They build resistance to wormers quickly if they are not used properly.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Your best bet is to have a fecal done to see if she needs worming


----------

